# Christmas Puppies



## Lyncca (Nov 8, 2009)

My friend has seven new puppies, so I threw together a couple props the other night to take some pictures. They are so cute and cuddly!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. (the one they are keeping)





5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.


----------



## beni_hung (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice photos and very cute puppies! I like them all!


----------



## rabhobbes (Nov 8, 2009)

NIce!

I was supposed to have a batch of puppies to photograph last week, but my contact never got back to me. 

The last one has greeting card written all over it!


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 8, 2009)

They are so much fun  This was an unpaid shoot with my girlfriend. She sent out on facebook pics of her friends daughter that went to her house holding a pile of puppies in her lap and I contacted her to shoot them for free that night  It just makes me smile and everyone, even non-dog lovers can't do anything but say, "AWWW!"


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 8, 2009)

They are so adorable!
Nice job capturing the cuteness, although I would think that seeing as they are oozing cuteness, its not too hard


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 8, 2009)

Cute pups!

But your photos are almost always very good.


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 9, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> Cute pups!
> 
> But your photos are almost always very good.


 
Aww, thanks!  I try, still learning!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 9, 2009)

Several of those have 'greeting card' written all over them! Whoa, 'cute' just doesn't begin to describe the pups. Thanks so much for sharing these with us.


----------



## Brian L (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are so cool. Great work and I want one... LOL!


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 10, 2009)

Brian L said:


> Those are so cool. Great work and I want one... LOL!


 
Speaking of which; two weeks ago (at Halloween), she said she couldn't get anyone to take a puppy; and after these pictures, they all have homes with 4 people that wanted a puppy that didn't get one.  

Yay! :mrgreen:


----------

